# Stormy East London



## boxerulez (12/9/16)

Its coming down.


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Send some our way please! We need some of that!


----------



## boxerulez (13/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Send some our way please! We need some of that!


Damn porcupines! Lol


1. My phone is drunk some days. I use tapatalk so usually it resizes the images automatically. Don't know what caused it to malfunction.

2. Same with this phone seems whe screen rotation is clicked off the camera cannot sense the orientation of phone.

3. It has moved off so I hope it has gone your way!?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> 3. It has moved off so I hope it has gone your way!?



Yes thanks... it arrived tonight!


----------



## boxerulez (13/9/16)

awesome. CourierGuy major centres overnight! haha

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

